# Star Wars films



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Over the past week I've been watching all 6 Star Wars movies in episodic order. Does anyone other than me think that the best movies of the series (Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi) are NOT directed by George Lucas? As much as I enjoy watching the series, I honestly think that George should stay out of the director's chair. I think he peaked at EP IV which I guess is also quite good since it was the first.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

What was wrong with _Episode IV - A New Hope_? Also known as the original _Star Wars_, it regularly appears in numerous lists of the best films of all time.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have also watched them over the past month or two. One thing I have noticed is that the light saber fights in the the original trilogy, which were cool when the movies first came out, weak at best when compared to the prequels. The only fight that is even close is in Ep V, ESB. New Hope (DV vs OWK) is laughable. if there is a way to re shoot the scene and replaced it I would, especially after their battle at the end of Ep. III Ep. VI was ok up until the end.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Over the past week I've been watching all 6 Star Wars movies in episodic order. Does anyone other than me think that the best movies of the series (Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi) are NOT directed by George Lucas? As much as I enjoy watching the series, I honestly think that George should stay out of the director's chair. I think he peaked at EP IV which I guess is also quite good since it was the first.


I had 1 through 5 saved in HD on my SA8300 when I turned it in after getting E* installed.  Now I'll have to wait for the next rotation on HBO to get them all again.

When I watch the final episode, it seemed the ending was different (not just the switchout of the Annikan character). I thought the final party with the Ewoks went a little longer in the original.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Ira Lacher said:


> What was wrong with _Episode IV - A New Hope_? Also known as the original _Star Wars_, it regularly appears in numerous lists of the best films of all time.


There is nothing wrong with EP IV which is why I mentioned it at the end of my post. Looking at it objectively though, the movie is a little cheesy. When I first saw it in 1977, I remember thinking how it reminded me of an episode of Flash Gordon but I believe that is what Lucas was going for.

The Empire Strikes Back and Return Of the Jedi, IMHO, are far and above the others both in visual style and pacing. EP 1, 2, and 3, while artistically superior, do show a lack of good storytelling which I believe Lucas can't do as well as other directors in the industry.

Flame suit on.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dclaryjr said:


> I had 1 through 5 saved in HD on my SA8300 when I turned it in after getting E* installed.  Now I'll have to wait for the next rotation on HBO to get them all again.
> 
> When I watch the final episode, it seemed the ending was different (not just the switchout of the Annikan character). I thought the final party with the Ewoks went a little longer in the original.


I sampled them on HBO HD but decided to watch the DVD's instead. The sound quality of the HD feeds were not up to par. Besides, the video quality of the THX DVD's held up well on my 106" projection system.

The only stuff added to the end of EP VI were various scenes of the other planets celebrating and Annikan switch out.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Chris, when Gene Siskel was alive and he and Ebert reviewed the original trilogy, both gentlemen said that _The Empire Strikes Back _was one of the best movie sequels ever made. They ranked it right up there with _The Godfather Part II_. Furthermore, they commented on the fact that Lucas didn't direct _Empire _ or _Jedi _ and that those two were very good. They aren't the only critics who point this out.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> The only stuff added to the end of EP VI were various scenes of the other planets celebrating and Annikan switch out.


I would like to know why he did not switch ewan mcgregor for alec guinness, to be consistent


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Because Sir Alec was supposed to be an older version of Obi-Wan, which was one reason why Ewan was specifically chosen for a younger Obi-Wan. Lucas thought he looked like Alec at a younger age.

BTW, Chris, there were other changes to the end. The entire Ewok song was replaced with a totally new one.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

BTW, now that we have Cinemax HD. They will be showing all 6 Star Wars films in order (episode 1-6) on May 25. Check EPG for times.


----------

